# ماذا يفعل الرجل ليلا..((للكبار فقط))



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2009)

*طبعا الموضوع واضح
ماذا يعمل الرجل المتزوج بالليل ..!!!!! 




















:hlp::hlp::hlp:
*​


----------



## Rosetta (23 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههه
حلوة يا مرمر..
مشكوووووووورة​*


----------



## SALVATION (23 يناير 2009)

_الراجل شعرة ابيض كله من كتر حمل الهم والتفكير
ههههههههههههههههههه
مشكوره مرمر​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جامده يا مرمر*


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههه*
*حلوة الصورة ايا مرمر*
*ميرسى ليكى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2009)

يا عيني 
انا متهيالي اني هقعد قعدته دي في يوم من الايام


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يناير 2009)

*هوه عمال يفكر ويحسب

وهي نايمه ومكبره دماغها

عشان تعرفوا يا بنات 

شكرا مرموره علي الصوره*


----------



## sony_33 (23 يناير 2009)

طبعا وهى فى سابع نومة
 يارب تكون بتحلم كابوس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكى يا مرمر​


----------



## marcelino (23 يناير 2009)

*لا خلينا في النهار احسن*​


----------



## dark_angel (24 يناير 2009)

_علشان بس تعرفو الرجالة بتتعب قد ايه_​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2009)

الله يرحمنا
ههههههههههههه
شكرااااااااا مرمر


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مرمر
موضوع حلووووووو​*


----------



## monygirl (24 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة جدا 
بصراحة ربنا يصبرة على الى هوة فية


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> حلوة يا مرمر..
> مشكوووووووورة​*



*ميررررررسى ياروز*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _الراجل شعرة ابيض كله من كتر حمل الهم والتفكير
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> مشكوره مرمر​_



*هههههههه

ربنااااااا يقويه ياتونى 30: *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جامده يا مرمر*



*ااااااى خدمة ياكوكى :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *حلوة الصورة ايا مرمر*
> *ميرسى ليكى*​



*العفووووووووووو ياجوجو 

*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> يا عيني
> انا متهيالي اني هقعد قعدته دي في يوم من الايام



*
يااااااااااااموسهل :t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *هوه عمال يفكر ويحسب
> 
> وهي نايمه ومكبره دماغها
> 
> ...



*ماااااااهى الست تعبانة طول اليوم فى البيت :hlp:

كمان مش عايزها تنما بووووووووووريه ههههههه

*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> طبعا وهى فى سابع نومة
> يارب تكون بتحلم كابوس
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا ليكى يا مرمر​



*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *لا خلينا في النهار احسن*​



*هههههههههه أحسن بردوا :t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> _علشان بس تعرفو الرجالة بتتعب قد ايه_​



*عارفين عارفين :11azy:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> الله يرحمنا
> ههههههههههههه
> شكرااااااااا مرمر



*ههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا مرمر
> موضوع حلووووووو​*



*العفووووو ياقمر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

monygirl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة جدا
> بصراحة ربنا يصبرة على الى هوة فية



*ههههههه أيوة كده أدعيله يامونى 30:*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (24 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده يا مرمر
تسلم ايدك*


----------



## kokielpop (25 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن المصلوب (25 يناير 2009)

حلوووووه يا مرمورا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يناير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامده يا مرمر
> تسلم ايدك*



*اااااااى خدمة يا مرمورة *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يناير 2009)

kokielpop قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه



*ميررررررسى ياكوكى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يناير 2009)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> حلوووووه يا مرمورا



*ميرررررررسى يافندم*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 يناير 2009)

هههههه صورة جميلة جداااااا
ربنا يباركك يا مرمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههه صورة جميلة جداااااا
> ربنا يباركك يا مرمر​



*ميرررررررررسى ياقمر*​


----------



## Sameh Guirguis (27 يناير 2009)

*حلوه جدا يا مرمر

وواضح انك غاويه مقالب

بس احلى ما فيها انها صوره واقعيه*


----------



## max mike (29 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههه

حلوة يا مرمر

بس خلى بالك انا لو السيد الوالد كان بالصدفة شافها كان هيقولى متفتحش المنتدى تانى ههههههههه*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يناير 2009)

شوفتى يا مرمر الرجالة بياسووو ازاى   اة الحمد للة مفيش فكرة الجواز خالص


----------



## grges monir (30 يناير 2009)

ما هو دة اللى بيحصل حقيقى 
اللى يقول غيركدة بيضحك على نفسة
اصل اخويا المتجوز فى الحال دة اللة يكون فى عونة 
شكرا مرمر


----------



## مريم12 (7 فبراير 2009)

*عندك حق يا مرمورتى*​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (7 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جامده جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا مرمر


----------



## Tota Christ (10 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههه يعينى الراجل مسكين ربنا يكون فى عونه 
بس الموضوع ده حلو تسلم ايدك:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## shamaoun (10 فبراير 2009)

حلوة قوي


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مارس 2009)

مشكلة الصوره انها حقيقه ومش بيحس بيها غير اللى متزوج وفى نفس حالته او اللى شايل مسئولية نفسه مشكوره على الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (3 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2009)

Sameh Guirguis قال:


> *حلوه جدا يا مرمر
> 
> وواضح انك غاويه مقالب
> 
> بس احلى ما فيها انها صوره واقعيه*



الصراااااحة أه انا كده أكدب يعنى 30: ههههه

ميرسى لمشاركتك يا سامح ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة يا مرمر
> 
> بس خلى بالك انا لو السيد الوالد كان بالصدفة شافها كان هيقولى متفتحش المنتدى تانى ههههههههه*



ههههههههه طيب كويس انها هتيجى على كده بس يا مايكل :t30:

ميرسى لمشاركتك يا ميكووو ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> شوفتى يا مرمر الرجالة بياسووو ازاى   اة الحمد للة مفيش فكرة الجواز خالص



أيوووووووة شفت يا جون ياخويا ده أنا حتى قلبى معاكم 30: هههههه

ميرسى لمشاركتك يا جون​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2009)

grges monir قال:


> ما هو دة اللى بيحصل حقيقى
> اللى يقول غيركدة بيضحك على نفسة
> اصل اخويا المتجوز فى الحال دة اللة يكون فى عونة
> شكرا مرمر



الله يكووون فى عونه 

ميرسى لمشاركتك يا جرجس ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *عندك حق يا مرمورتى*​



ميررررررررسى يا حبيبتى  ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2009)

peter_oscar قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جامده جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا مرمر



ميرررررررررسى يا بيتر  ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2009)

Tota Christ قال:


> ههههههههههههه يعينى الراجل مسكين ربنا يكون فى عونه
> بس الموضوع ده حلو تسلم ايدك:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:



ااااه طبعا مسكين حد يقدر يتكلم :heat: هههههه

نوررررررتى يا توتا  ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2009)

shamaoun قال:


> حلوة قوي




ميرسى لمشاركتك يا شمعون ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> مشكلة الصوره انها حقيقه ومش بيحس بيها غير اللى متزوج وفى نفس حالته او اللى شايل مسئولية نفسه مشكوره على الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير



طيب كويس ان احنا الحمدلله لسه محسناش بيها 30:

ميرسى لمشاركتك يا بطل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2009)

ميمو ايمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوى




ميرسى لمشاركتك يا ميموووووو ​


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (3 مارس 2009)

*حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلوة ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه

حلوة جدا الصورة

مرسيه ليكي يا قمر*


----------



## zama (4 مارس 2009)

شكراً على الصورة المميزة اوى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مارس 2009)

bosy_love_jesus قال:


> *حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلوة ​*



أنتى الأحلى ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مارس 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة جدا الصورة
> 
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر*



ميررررررسى ياروكا  ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> شكراً على الصورة المميزة اوى



ميررررررسى يامينا  ​


----------



## rana1981 (11 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه بقطع القلب​*


----------



## ماريتا (11 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههه
حلوة اووووووى
الله يكون فى عونهم
ميرسى ليكى كتير


----------



## happy angel (12 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه

حلوووووه يامرمر​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مارس 2009)

*يحينى صحب حليا الراجل ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه بقطع القلب​*



اى خدمة يا رنا :heat:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> حلوة اووووووى
> الله يكون فى عونهم
> ميرسى ليكى كتير



نووووورتى ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوووووه يامرمر​*



شكرااا يافندم ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *يحينى صحب حليا الراجل ​*



ميصحبش حليكى غالى يا شابة 30:​


----------



## moooooona (23 مارس 2009)

امال انتوا لزمتكو ايه


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2009)

_جميله للغايه

شكرااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​_


----------



## mansour (25 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جامده بصراحه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

moooooona قال:


> امال انتوا لزمتكو ايه



قلبك أبيض يا معلم هدى نفسك

هههههههههه ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _جميله للغايه
> 
> شكرااااا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​_




نووووووورت يافندم ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

mansour قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جامده بصراحه*




ميررررررررسى يافندم ​


----------



## mena_shawky (25 مارس 2009)

جميل جـــــــــــــدا


----------



## doooody (25 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه الف شكر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مارس 2009)

mena_shawky قال:


> جميل جـــــــــــــدا



ميررررسى يامينا لمرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مارس 2009)

doooody قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه الف شكر



ميررررسى يا قمر لمرورك ​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (4 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه حلوه


----------



## muheb (5 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه حلوة هال صورة
مرسي على تعبك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههه
حلوووة قوووى
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا مرمر​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه حلوه



ميرسى يا قمرر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

muheb قال:


> ههههههههههههههه حلوة هال صورة
> مرسي على تعبك



العفووو يافندم ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> حلوووة قوووى
> تسلم ايديكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



ميرسى يا قمرر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا مرمر​*



ميرسى يا قمرر ​


----------



## maria123 (8 مايو 2009)

توقعت هيك ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 مايو 2009)

حلوة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2009)

maria123 قال:


> توقعت هيك ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ميرررررررسى ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> حلوة



ميرررررررسى يافندم​


----------



## mickol (30 مايو 2009)

ههههههههه   طيب صحى المدام تفكر وتنيل معاك بدل مانت خانقها بالسيجاره دى انت عاوز تتخانق وخلاص  وبعدين فين العفش اصلن غير السرير والبطانيه عشان تفكر فى اجار الغساله والكهربا


----------



## تونى 2010 (2 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يكون فى عونه فكره الموضوع حلو قوى


----------



## كريزى (3 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2010)

mickol قال:


> ههههههههه   طيب صحى المدام تفكر وتنيل معاك بدل مانت خانقها بالسيجاره دى انت عاوز تتخانق وخلاص  وبعدين فين العفش اصلن غير السرير والبطانيه عشان تفكر فى اجار الغساله والكهربا



هههههههه
سيبوه المدام فى حالها :smil16:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2010)

تونى 2010 قال:


> ربنا يكون فى عونه فكره الموضوع حلو قوى



ثانكس ياتونى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2010)

كريزى قال:


> هههههههههههه



ثانكس ياقمر​


----------



## نداء الروح (15 مارس 2010)

هههههههه

صورة حلوة كثير .... 
​


----------



## Mason (15 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روماني زكريا (17 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههه
حالته تعبانه اوي بس هو كل المتجوز كده لا
  في ستات احسن من كده دا دي نايمه وبتشخر ولا علي بالها

شكرا يامرمر


----------

